# Browser: XML standardmäßig einklappen



## gladiator09 (14. Jul 2010)

hey leute,

ich hab mir ein programm geschrieben, dass mir den verzeichnisbaum rekursiv runter als XML darstellt, also z.b.

<root>
   <ordner>
      <ordner>
          <datei>xxx</datei>
      </ordner>
      <datei>file1</datei>
      <datei>file2</datei>
   <ordner>
      <datei>blubb</datei>
   </ordner>
   .
   .
   .
</root>

eigentlich eh egal wie es ausschaut ^^

wenn ich das XML-file jetzt aber im firefox oder IE oder so öffne, dann sind alle "menüpunkte" (root, ordner) ausgeklappt, sodass der ganze XML-tree sichtbar ist!

würde aber gern standardmäßig beim öffnen alles zuklappen, wisst ihr wie das geht?

lg,
alex


----------



## Marcinek (14. Jul 2010)

Das bestimmt der Browser und nicht deine XML Datei.

Wenn du das in einem Browser korrekt darstellen willst, dann xslt deine XML in gültigen html code.


----------



## gladiator09 (15. Jul 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Das bestimmt der Browser und nicht deine XML Datei.
> 
> Wenn du das in einem Browser korrekt darstellen willst, dann xslt deine XML in gültigen html code.



ok wenn das so is, wird mir nix anderes überbleiben *gg*

danke,
alex


----------

